# Hello from Florida



## ShootingStar (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello, all! I'm primarily a gerbil person, but when I got my two snakes, mice were quick to follow... I'm picky about my pets' diet; I mix my own gerbil food, and raise mealworms for my leopard geckos. After throwing out a couple iffy batches of expensive frozen mice, I figured, why not raise my own? Having met some rather nasty, bitey mice in the past, I was shocked to find that my new breeding mice were quite friendly, and even cuddly, despite being from substandard pet shop conditions. Now I just have to remind myself not to keep too many pups!

The open attitude towards feeder breeders here -- and the outright declaration of such -- is much appreciated. Yes, most of the pups will be going to my snakes, but I'm just as concerned about the welfare of my mice. Being new to mousy care, having somewhere to go for answers without being made to feel guilty is a huge relief.

I'm also fascinated by genetics, so I'm sure this foray into the mouse world will be both exciting and educational. I know gerbil genetics like the back of my hand, but mice are on a whole different level of complexity. You can look forward to lots and lots of pictures and color questions from me.

At the moment, I have:
- Coal: black buck
- Soot: sooty RY doe (and week-old pups by Coal)
- Cowlick: marked agouti longhair satin doe (litter by Coal due any time now)
- Benjy: PEW satin buck
- Creamsicle: marked RY doe (litter by Benjy due in a few days, but not looking very big)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A warm welcome to the forum 
:welcomeany


----------



## Faelin (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey ShootingStar!

Good to know that you find the forum useful, as well as welcoming!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

